# BEST miniature breeders, anywhere in U.S.?



## PaddleAddict

My breeder is wonderful, Clarion Poodles (a mother and daughter team with decades of experience). They are in the Sacramento area of California. They have a wonderful reputation and their dogs are lovely.

They don't ship puppies, but you can fly up there and fly home with the puppy in a carrier under the seat in front of you. I paid to fly the breeder and my puppy to my city. We met at the airport and got to talk for an hour before her flight home. It worked out great and I think it was much easier on the puppy than a 7-hour car ride.

They breed minis and toys, mostly black and white.

Clarion Poodles - Miniature & Toy Poodle Breeders


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Alegria is always the minis I'm drooling over

Alegria Poodles | Home


----------



## annadee

Fluffyspoos said:


> Alegria is always the minis I'm drooling over
> 
> Alegria Poodles | Home


Those are some really gorgeous dogs!!


----------



## Countryboy

Ken and Jackie have a very tough life. They spend their Summers in the cool of Alberta . . . and campaign their dogs thru the Winter in the Southern States. Don'cha feel sorry for them...  

Beautiful Silvers! 

Show Poodles - Canada, United States, Mexico | Keja Kennels

Oooops... 'pologies. I don't know that they breed Minis . . maybe just Toys.


----------



## petitpie

I was just checking Desert Reef Miniature Poodles and saw a silver mini available:

Desert Reef Standard Poodles - Miniatures


----------



## momofthree

Since I trust Karen Green as a breeder, I can say that she suggested Noriko poodles to me at one point. She is in So. CA and has very nice dogs. She has one litter on the ground right now, and I believe one other coming up? Anyway, I think Noriko would definitely be worth a look.


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Karen at Desert Reef is the breeder of my Vegas, and she has kept a close relationship ever since, I would trust her opinion on anything!


----------



## LEUllman

momofthree said:


> Since I trust Karen Green as a breeder, I can say that she suggested Noriko poodles to me at one point. She is in So. CA and has very nice dogs. She has one litter on the ground right now, and I believe one other coming up? Anyway, I think Noriko would definitely be worth a look.


Beau's registered name is *Noriko's* Beaucoup De Bisous, so you know what I think! She has beautiful pups right now, born in mid-April. They might be spoken for by now -- I don't know. Feel free to PM me if you'd like to chat.


----------



## tortoise

Their miniature program is new, but they're off to a great start. Their dogs have astounding temperament.

Red Star Kennel Twin Cities Area Dog Training/Breeding/Boarding


----------



## momofthree

*You are in Texas?*

Have you checked into Kadie Bonds in Conroe? She breeds minis and standards. I have read good things about her on here, and since it looks like we are moving to Houston, I will be looking her up to talk grooming, etc. 

Her "kennel" name is: Makays Poodles.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle

If I were to get a mini, I would consider the following breeders:

Noriko in SoCal
Clarion in NorCal
Horizon in MN
Aery in TN
Eaglehill-South in SC


----------



## pieces of arzt

momofthree said:


> Have you checked into Kadie Bonds in Conroe? She breeds minis and standards. I have read good things about her on here, and since it looks like we are moving to Houston, I will be looking her up to talk grooming, etc.
> 
> Her "kennel" name is: Makays Poodles.


Thanks, I have emailed her back and forth. She has been very friendly but unfortunately has no mini's at this time.


----------



## Poodle Lover

If I will ever have a mini (I am a spoo girl all the way), it would be a silver from Alegria.


----------

